# Clever versions



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me please, are these actually official Clever or a 3rd party manufacturer?

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/brewers/products/clever-dripper


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

They are the official ones


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Planter said:


> They are the official ones


Thanks for confirming.


----------

